# My puppies ears.



## dstagner (Jan 16, 2015)

Everything I have read is that a GSD puppies ears should be standing up between 4-5 months of age. My GSD is 6 1/2 months old now and his ears don't stand on their own, when he is excited either 1 or both will stand a little but then fall back down shortly. Should I be worried that his ears do not stand on their own yet and if so what should I do?


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you post a picture? Also, have they ever stood, when he was younger maybe?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I've seen a lot of threads where the OP's GSD's ears didn't stand up fully until as late as 8 (and I believe even 9?) months. They also floop around a bit when they're teething.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, as Augustine says, teething makes them fall. I read once thay if they were up, they will eventually go up.. Be patient.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Have they ever stood? To help strengthen the cartilage and muscle...allow the pup to chew a frozen raw marrow bone. I also added cottege cheese to his meal. I was lucky...Isen's ears went up by 13 weeks and never went back down! Good luck!


----------



## dstagner (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! No his ears have never come up fully, they will they will stand up a little bit when he gets excited but neither of them are every fully up and when he is excited they still only stay up for a few seconds. I am just worried because I read that you should start worrying if they aren't up by 6 months. This is my GSD Hercules and as you can see his ears are still really floppy, he is 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think your dog has floppy ears. I :wub: floppy-eared German Shepherds.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I love his ears!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would follow the protocol for gluing the ears. I think they use tear-mender on molefoam insoles that you cut to the size of the pup's ears. Clean the ears with alcohol, then apply. Use tape for the first couple of days to give the insert shape and train them up. 

I think there is detailed instructions somewhere on how to do it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a cutie!
We had to tape one of our males ears and his ears stand perfectly now.

Here are a couple of things you can do to help strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. *Ear Exercise*: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day.
2. *Give them large raw bones:* (as d4lilbitz already mentioned) There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 
3. *Feed raw skinless chicken or turkey necks* as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium, glucosamine/chondroitin. You can beat them with a hammer (breaking them up into small pieces) if you are worried about giving the dog the whole neck.
4.* Raw Chicken Feet *are the best sources of natural glucosamine and chondroitin. 2 feet 3 times per week provides more than 10 supplement pills and is 100% bio-available. Look here for a distributor in your state: Find an Oma's distributor near you! *Also raw Beef Windpipe*
5. *Gently pinch the base of the ears* together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.
6. *Unflavored Gelatin: *Some people I’ve talked to use Unflavored Gelatin powder (this is a natural protein derived from animal collagen): Sprinkle on 1 to 2 Tablespoons per feeding. This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin.
7. Also make sure that if you use a crate that it is tall enough so that it is not forcing his ears down.

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

My pup had the same issue. We used ear foams purchased online with Tobort(sp?) glue. The forms are made for a dogs ears. They are easy to put in and will last several weeks. I would do this immediately. We kept them in for several months and her ears eventually stood. If you go this route, you want keep them in consistently. Once a month, we would take tem out for a day, to see what progress was made. The minute the ear started to flop, we would reinsert the ear forms. You can reuse the ear foams.

God luck!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I got my ear foams at dog sport gear online


----------

